# Help with Microsoft Sidewinder X6 macros



## Vercogen (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi I'm new here:wave:

Ok i got my new Sidewinder X6 keyboard, but have a stupid question.

The keyboard's numpad is removable and i would like to use it instead of the w,a,s,d buttons.

All the numpad buttons is macro buttons as well, thus i want to use the (8) button instead of the w, but if i convert it and run any game the (8) doesn't let me walk forward but only act if i'm pressing (w) once.

I have tried setting the game's options to use Numpad 8 to move forward etc, but when you go in macro mode the whole numpad switch to macro keys thus i cant use them that way.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Vercogen (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Help with Microsoft Sidwinder X6 macro's*

Can the mods maybe move this thread to the gaming section, i may be more lucky there?


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 13, 2010)

instead of assigning it as a macro, assign it as a keystroke. this will act as if you have figuratively moved the up arrow to the 8 key.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Vercogen,

I've got the Microsoft X6 sidewinder too. Unfortunately I don't even use the software for the keyboard as I find its broken and every time I try to play a game or type with it it will remember my previous typing and do that even without pressing the macro keys I think.

The numpad automatically turns to macro on the left side of the keyboard. IF you attach the numpad on the right side it'll be normal. Its kind of dumb that way. 

I would think that Ryan's solution might be the best out there right now. I refuse to install the software for the keyboard as when I play Left 4 Dead 2 my character will start moving in the wrong direction and resist my movements. The keyboard itself is very nice to type on and the keys have little pressing action but aside form putting the numpad on the right if the software is installed or uninstalling the software and using it on the left, I don't know what to say.

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

mcninja are u sure it isnt the character itself resisting your movement?
vercogen do u just want to remap your 8 key to press w and your 4 to press a and so on?
if so u can just make a simple macro using autohotkey to remap them


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It isn't the character resisting the movement, it has only happened when the horrible driver from Microsoft is present. I wouldn't mind having the full capabilities of the keyboard but the driver is just terrible.


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 13, 2010)

The only problem I've had with the driver is games that are running as admin need to have the macro program running as admin.

to run itype as admin do this.


> push ctrl shift esc.
> end process itype.exe.open explorer and goto C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro
> 
> right click on itype.exe and go run as admin.


also some disinformation about the keyboard



mcninja said:


> The numpad automatically turns to macro on the left side of the keyboard. IF you attach the numpad on the right side it'll be normal. Its kind of dumb that way.


this is easily configurable using the Intellitype pro software.



> hit start and search for microsoft keyboard, goto key settings,
> 
> where you see the bank select, is what config you are editing there are 3 which are show on the keyboard as lights next to the 123 select button.
> 
> underneath that you should see a checkbox with enable macropad this option will change the backlight of the number pad to orange and turn it into the macro buttons.


now to give a full answer to vercogen if he EVER comes back to this necro'd thread, i necro'd it as i had the answer when searching for a solution to another problem.



> once in the microsoft keyboard program click the macro key you wish to edit, say s19 for num8, click configure instead of assign macro.
> 
> click choose from a list of commands, and click next.
> 
> ...


hope people find this useful.

also to help people find the solution to the problem i was having a list of keywords.

dota w3l.exe frozenthrone.exe frozen throne pvpgn loader run as admin

bassically if the keyboard doesnt work in game for your macros follow the above instructions to run it as admin.

this is needed due to the pvpgn loader needing to run as admin to inject the dll into warcraft 3 in order to log in to pvpgn servers which use a different login security type then battle net servers.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

One thing to note is that the numpad on the X6 has poor rollover, meaning you may have blocked keypresses. It's actually kind of complicated; but basically, you may find that a three key combination may not work on the numberpad, for instance you may be holding 8+4 to run forward and strafe, but then you press 9 (or whatever) to reload--and you don't reload, because the key was blocked.


This can make gaming very difficult. I believe the X6 has "anti-ghosting" which means they flesh out the matrix around the WASD keys for gaming, but in order to do that you have to also reduce the matrix in the right side of the keyboard (again, it's a bit complicated, and I'd rather not go into a detailed explanation), thus making the numpad even less amenable to gaming.


I don't know about the software side of it, but I predict problems with the hardware due to the keyboard's matrix under the numpad. You could try it with the Sidewinder X4, which has NKRO (n-key rollover, any set of key combinations will pass), but I don't think its numpad is removable.


----------



## Vercogen (Mar 13, 2009)

ryantheleach said:


> now to give a full answer to vercogen if he EVER comes back to this necro'd thread, i necro'd it as i had the answer when searching for a solution to another problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for necroing this thread:4-clap:

Thanx for the advise ryan it has been a year and till now i've never used any macros on the keyboard because of this.

I will try this and report back


----------

